# Using AAS when you have PCOS...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Originally posted this in the Steroid forum, but thought it would be more applicable here.

Anyway, this query is on behalf of someone else;

To anyone who has been diagnosed with PCOS since you started lifting / using AAS, has this changed your approach to using AAS? And if so, how?


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

@El Chapo is probably the only person here anywhere near qualified to answer this.


----------

